
Inheritance is terrible in the same way C is terrible - lbarrow
http://lionelbarrow.com/2016/04/03/inheritance-is-terrible-c-terrible/
======
gozur88
Heh. In my first big OOP project the business objects had something like seven
layers of inheritance, with each layer a more fine grained abstraction of the
final object. It was utterly, completely, and in all other ways
unmaintainable.

To figure out what was actually going on you had to go through seven different
classes and glean which methods were overridden, and which were new. When you
needed to change something three layers up you realized what you were changing
was a base class used by half the code, all of it unrelated, so even tiny
changes required meticulous regression testing.

I'm not as dogmatic as the author, but over the years I decided if you have a
clean-sheet design with inheritance you've done something wrong.

~~~
lbarrow
That sounds awful :\

